# Mustard?



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

can I have mustard?I’ve read some that say yes and some that say no. Looked to the ones I have at home and not sure if 1.6g sugar is good seems a little high to me. Are some mustards better than others for a diabetic?


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> can I have mustard?I’ve read some that say yes and some that say no. Looked to the ones I have at home and not sure if 1.6g sugar is good seems a little high to me. Are some mustards better than others for a diabetic?


Mustard is fine to have, its not the sugar content that matters so much its the total carbohydrate, Dijon mustard tends to be lower than say the likes of wholegrain xx


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 4, 2018)

I have mustard all the time, and mainly wholegrain.  It has absolutely no affect on my BG.  If fact, I don't find any condiments affect me as they are quite a small amount really.


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2018)

There are 2.9g carb in a tablespoon of Colman's English apparently.  Do people ever eat that much at once?


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

trophywench said:


> There are 2.9g carb in a tablespoon of Colman's English apparently.  Do people ever eat that much at once?


I couldn’t it’s just a little to taste. But you could use that much if it was to make a sauce or in cooking I guess.


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> I couldn’t it’s just a little to taste. But you could use that much if it was to make a sauce or in cooking I guess.


Yes but in a sauce you wouldn't be getting all that portion to yourself as presumably it would be in a shared meal xx


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes but in a sauce you wouldn't be getting all that portion to yourself as presumably it would be in a shared meal xx


Didn’t think that through  to well lol yes I would assume it would be shared


----------



## kentish maid (May 4, 2018)

I usually put a teaspoon of Dijon in a cheese sauce for 2 of us, and around a dessertspoon in mash when we have it with something like sausages


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Didn’t think that through  to well lol yes I would assume it would be shared


It's ok, your new to the game so we'll forgive you!  lol xx


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2018)

2 teaspoons of made-up English in cheese sauce for me - would use a dessertspoon but they don't go in the jars!  LOL  It was a flat teaspoon of dry mustard powder.

I never worry about a bit of 'bottled' sauce or chutney cos I never have that much at all.  Pouring sauces - like eg when making cauli cheese, I count the ounce of flour in it by rounding up to carbs in the dinner, but never exactly.


----------



## kentish maid (May 4, 2018)

trophywench said:


> It was a flat teaspoon of dry mustard powder.


That brings back memories, didn't think to look to see if it was still available


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> That brings back memories, didn't think to look to see if it was still available


Oh it is! haha xx


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2018)

Well of course they made a fortune out of it since people just made some for each time someone would eat it, then chucked the rest in their cruet away, and washed the mustard pot.

My first husband had mustard an all meat whether in a meal or a sandwich, so finding pre-made jars a bit expensive, I kept an empty jar and bought dried instead, making half a jar at a time until finished then wash it up and start again.  Occasionally I'd treat him to a new jar!  LOL


----------



## Vince_UK (May 4, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> can I have mustard?I’ve read some that say yes and some that say no. Looked to the ones I have at home and not sure if 1.6g sugar is good seems a little high to me. Are some mustards better than others for a diabetic?


as @Kaylz has said,
Dijon is the best I have it often with little or no effect.
I should add that the whole grain variety is slighly higher in carbs them the smooth.


----------



## Heath o (May 5, 2018)

That's good to hear like English mustard on my butty,


----------

